# CAO Black VR Moby Cigar Review - Sucking a golf ball through a garden hose



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I got a headache half way through because the draw was so tight. I can't smoke that. I tried loosening it up, and the cigar started cracking.

Read the full review here: CAO Black VR Moby Cigar Review - Sucking a golf ball through a garden hose


----------

